# disk labeling problems



## sniper007 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi!

Few days ago some annoying things happened. At first I had FreeBSD 7  box with one disk(SATA). When i added another dish (SATA)  my  box stuck when booting up.

Somethink like this comes up:
Mountroot>

And i need manualy mount disk because disk label has beed changed and then edit fstab file.

Now i'd like to know if is possible to "lock" existing hard disk label to prevent this in the future if i add another harddrive ?

Best Regards,


----------



## aragon (Feb 8, 2010)

What do you mean the label changed?

Generally we use glabel(4), a UFS label (see tunefs(8)), or the UFS ID.


----------



## sniper007 (Feb 9, 2010)

um, i mean *ad0* and *ad1*


----------



## Beastie (Feb 9, 2010)

These are not labels, and no you can't prevent that from happening. Device drivers represent your hardware, so when you change something there, they're going to change accordingly.

Aragon already answered your question. Use labels.

Check this for an example.


----------



## sniper007 (Feb 9, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> These are not labels



my fault, sorry


thanks for answer !


----------



## aragon (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea, I think the correct term for ad0, ad1, etc. is: device node


----------

